# Macadamia wood smoke



## johnyd

has anyone ever used this for smoking, I'm doing my 1st attempt at cheese and just for double jepoardy using a wood i have not used before!


----------



## old poi dog

Aloha J,

I live close to  a macadamia nut orchard and the owner lets me have all the wood I want for my Smokes.  The the wood gives off a very subtle nutty  smoke and I've used it for smoking ribs, marlin, and wild pig.   I think it will do well with cheese.


----------



## johnyd

Cool! I guess I'll know for sure in a few hrs, only sliced a couple of chunks 1/2 " thick, 2" x 3" so I dont think it will need more than 2 hrs


----------



## johnyd

OOH the flavour just goes on and on! didnt think a piece of colby could be so flavourfull!


----------



## SmokinAl

Wow, all the exotic woods you guys get. Around here the only wood that is plentiful is oak.


----------



## alelover

And those ugly ass pine trees Al. LOL.


----------



## johnyd

alelover said:


> And those ugly ass pine trees Al. LOL.




Exotic....lol ... just wait til i start on about using Pohutukawa wood! richest most flavoursome smoke around.


----------



## SmokinAl

johnyd said:


> Exotic....lol ... just wait til i start on about using Pohutukawa wood! richest most flavoursome smoke around.




Well if you ever come to Florida on vacation, bring us a suitcase full so we can see for ourselves.


----------

